# Any Bowman Cycles love?



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

I recently had to replace a damaged carbon frame in a hurry, so I ended up getting a Palace:R frame (the 58 was wonderfully close to my previous frame, just alloy and with round tubes instead of aero carbon tubes). I haven't put a lot of km's on since the frame swap, but so far, I've been quite impressed by Bowman's offering. 

Any other Bowman riders out there?

Here are the obligatory bike pics....


----------

